# Wanted: 9/29-10/3-Orlando



## Yolie912 (Sep 21, 2016)

Family of 4. Is there anything out there?


----------



## SRenaeP (Sep 21, 2016)

I have studio availability at several HGVC properties - SeaWorld, Parc Soleil and Tuscany.

-Steph


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2016)

SRenaeP said:


> I have studio availability at several HGVC properties - SeaWorld, Parc Soleil and Tuscany.
> 
> -Steph



For $100 per night?


----------



## chellej (Sep 21, 2016)

Check out platinum interchange.  They have a magic tree 1 bedroom for $349 for the week listed in their hot weeks.there is no members hip fee to join.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yolie912 said:


> Family of 4. Is there anything out there?



Marriott Grand Vista studio is available. PM me if interested. If you have young kids, I can do Harbour Lake also.


----------



## SRenaeP (Sep 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> For $100 per night?



Yes, for $100/night, $400/total.  I should have included that in my original response.

-Steph


----------

